# (ne pas) manger/boire + de / article partitif (du, de la, des) / défini (le, la, les)



## Thomas1

Pourquoi l'article partitif, qui dans les phrases positives est _du, de la, de l', des_; devient _de_ dans les negatives, s.v.p. ?

L'exemple :
Je mange du jambon pour le petit déjeuner. --> Je ne mange pas de jambon pour le petit déjeuner.


Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geostan

L'article partitif ne devient pas de; il s'omet après de (préposition). Le négatif ne..pas peut être une expression de quantité, tout comme assez de, beaucoup de. Donc, au lieu de dire "Je n'a pas de du pain," on l'omet tout simplement. Du moins, c'est comme cela que je le vois.

Cheers!


----------



## Anne345

Thomas1 said:


> Je mange *du *jambon pour le petit déjeuner. --> Je ne mange pas de jambon pour le petit déjeuner.


 Oui c'est cela : "de" est la forme de l'article partitif dans une phrase négative, sauf avec le verbe être : c'est du jambon => ce n'est pas du jambon. 

Ce "de" n'est pas une préposition puisqu'il n'y a aucune raison d'en utiliser une après un verbe transitif direct.


----------



## geostan

Mais si, il y en a, puisque le nom complète ll'expression de quantité négative "pas."  Comme je disais, assez de, trop de, beaucoup de, pas de, ce sont toutes des expressions de quantité. Mais je dois ajouter, c'est une analyse personnelle. Je n'ai vu cette explication dans aucune grammaire.


----------



## Barre-tendre

Ton analyse est incorrecte. Cette phrase négative ne se décompose pas ainsi.
Voici un truc facile pour déterminer si *jambon*, ici, est un COD ou un COI.

Dit-on : Je ne mange pas de quoi? Non.
On doit plutôt dire : Je ne mange pas quoi? De jambon.

*De *est bien un article partitif, non une préposition.


----------



## Forero

Est-ce qu'on dirait "Personne n'a de jambon" ou "Personne n'a du jambon"?


----------



## Anne345

Personne n'a de jambon : c'est exactement la même chose : 
Quelqu'un a *du *jambon : article partitif
Personne n'a *de* jambon : forme de l'article partitif dans une phrase négative.


----------



## geostan

Je me rends.

En effet, il y a un autre aspect que je n'avais pas considéré.  Pour employer de, il faut que la négation marque une absence. Si ce n'est pas le cas, le partitif non réduit doit s'employer.

Je ne mange pas de poisson. (absence)
Je ne mange pas du poisson, mais du crabe. (présence, mais non pas de poisson)

Cela explique également pourquoi le partitif s'emploie après une forme négative du verbe être.

Ce n'est pas du poisson. (C'est autre chose)


----------



## Forero

Est-ce que sera la même différence:

Il n'y a pas de poisson.
Il n'y a pas du poisson.

?


----------



## Thomas1

Je pense que oui.

Mais peut-on vraiment dire ça ?
Je dirais :
_Il n'y a pas de/ du poisson._
et
_Il n'y a de/du poisson._ me semble bizarre. Quelle est la différence entre cette phrase-ci et celle au-dessus s.v.p. ?


Thomas


----------



## Anne345

C'est toujours le même cas, et seules ces formes sont correctes : 

Je ne mange pas *de *poisson, mais (je mange) *du *crabe. 

Il y a *du* poisson. Il n'y a pas *de* poisson


----------



## geostan

Anne345 said:


> Je ne mange pas *de *poisson, mais (je mange) *du *crabe.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Dans le cas d'un contraste, le partitif non réduit est de rigueur. On peut toujours remplacer la phrase par:

Ce n'est pas du poisson que je mange, mais du crabe, sans en changer le sens.

C'est ce que Grevisse qualifie de "négation non absolue."


----------



## Orientale

C'est aussi ce que dit Hanse-Blampain :


> ...parfois le contexte, une opposition de termes, un adjectif ou un complément peuvent réduire la portée de la négation; une affirmation est implicite et dès lors *cette idée positive entraîne le maintien* de _du, de la, des_ après _ne pas_: _Je n'ai pas des remords, mais des regrets. Il ne demande pas du pain, mais du gâteau._


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour à tous,

pourriez-vous juste vérifier ces phrases ci-dessous?

[…]

"Je ne bois pas de café."
"Je ne bois pas du café que fait ta mère."

Je sais que l'article défini s'emploie lorsqu'on veut préciser ou qualifier une chose. Pourtant, je ne suis pas sûr si mes phrases ci-dessus sont correctes.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Elles le sont.


----------



## Mr Swann

Je préférerais dire
Je ne bois pas le café que fait ta mère.
 Avec le du cela sonne mal ...
Par contre je bois du café ou je ne bois pas de café ...
Voila


----------



## sophielle

Je suis d'accord avec Mr Swann.


----------



## itka

Ce n'est pas une question phonétique. 
Si le verbe "boire" vous gêne, c'est parce qu'il se trouve dans une phrase inhabituelle. Il suffit alors de changer la phrase et vous verrez que la règle est bien la même. 
_Je veux de l'argent.
Je ne veux pas d'argent.
Je ne veux pas de l'argent de ta mère.

Je bois du vin.
Je ne bois pas de vin habituellement, mais je boirais bien du vin de ta propriété !_


----------



## IlEnAppert

"Je ne bois pas du vin que fait ta mère" et "Je ne bois pas le café que fait mère" sont donc tous deux possibles?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, tout à fait.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Est-ce que l'une serait préférable à l'autre ou se valent-elles en tout cas?

Merci pour toutes vos réponses!


----------



## Lacuzon

Elles se valent. La seconde me semblent plus courante toutefois.


----------



## mmeS

Est-ce qu'on dit:

J'ai mangé le riz hier soir.

J'ai mangé du riz hier soir.

Ou les deux sont-ils acceptables?


----------



## Balt

Toujours "du" riz.

Enfin toujours...

Exceptionnellement, si tu donnes des précisions sur la façon de le cuisiner et que tu veux parler du plat, tu peux dire une phrase comme "J'ai mangé _un_ riz cantonnais excellent hier dans ce restaurant". Mais c'est plus rare et c'est toujours pour parler d'un plat. Si tu veux juste dire que tu as mangé du riz, tu diras "du riz"  Et jamais "le".


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut pourtant parfaitement dire _*le* riz_ s'il y a un riz particulier qui a été indiqué plus tôt.

_Avant-hier, nous avons cuisiné pour dix personnes et il nous est resté du riz et des petits pois. J'ai mangé *le* riz hier soir._


----------



## Balt

Ah oui c'est vrai. Mais uniquement si on a déjà parlé _*du*_ riz précédemment.
C'est bizarre le français  

À noter que quand je disais qu'on ne dirait jamais "le", c'était juste dans l'exemple cité, "j'ai mangé du riz", par contre on dira souvent "le" dans d'autres cas hein: "J'aime *le* riz", "*Le* riz est mon féculent préféré" etc etc...


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Allez-vous boire du thé?
- Oui, parce que je n'ai pas encore bu ___ thé.

Qu'est-ce qu'on doit mettre ici? Merci


----------



## Alessa Azure

..._je n'ai pas encore bu *de *thé _parce que _du _devient _de _à cause de la négation. (français facile)

Mais d'après le # 4, si vous vous représentez ce thé matériellement, ce serait ..._je n'ai pas encore bu *du *thé_.   Je ne bois pas (souvent) de/du thé


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi :

"Je n'ai pas bu _de_ thé" -> on insiste sur "bu"
"Je n'ai pas bu _du_ thé" -> on insiste sur "thé"


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis assez d'accord avec snarkhunter, mais c'est davantage une nuance qu'une règle absolue. En fait, on dira essentiellement _Je n'ai pas bu *du* thé_ si on l'oppose à autre chose, par exemple, _Je n'ai pas bu *du* thé, *mais* du café_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la réponse à la question _Allez-vous boire du thé ?_ se fera en fait avec un pronom : _Oui, parce que je n'*en* ai pas encore bu_.


----------



## pozzo

Dans mon manuel de grammaire, [*] Il y a l’exemple suivant qui me pose des difficultés :

« Je n’ai pas mangé du gâteau qui est sur la table. »

Selon le manuel, ce « du » est un article partitif.

Ma difficulté, c’est : 
(1)	Le gâteau dont on parle, c'est le gâteau qui est sur la table.  Donc, ce « du », ne devrait-il pas être un article défini contracté (du gâteau = de + le gâteau) ?
(2)	J’ai cherché dans le dictionnaire, et je n’ai pas trouvé manger + de (préposition) + complément.  Donc, ce « du » ne pourrait pas être un article défini contracté, à moins qu’il y ait des cas où on puisse employer une telle construction (le verbe manger suivi par la préposition de). 

S’il s’agissait simplement de manger soit « du gâteau », soit « le gâteau qui est sur la table », il n’y aurait pas de problème pour moi.  Le problème, c’est quand on veut faire les deux choses à la fois, cest-à-dire :
(1)	employer un article partitif et 
(2)	préciser de quel gâteau il s’agit. 

Avez-vous des explications de comment on peut faire ça, et comment on pourrait l'expliquer grammaticalement?  

Ma question est similaire à celle qu'a posé IlEnAppert, et il y a eu des réponses, mais je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment cette construction grammaticale est possible. 

Merci.

[*] Grammaire Française, Ollivier, Beaudoin, 5e édition, 2011, p 38


----------



## Maître Capello

L'article partitif et l'article défini sont tous les deux possibles, qu'il y ait ou non une proposition relative déterminative, mais le sens n'est pas le même.

Il faut se rappeler que l'article partitif devient généralement _de_ après une négation comme _ne…pas_, mais que ce n'est pas systématique. En particulier, l'article partitif ne devient pas _de_ si le nom est déterminé par une proposition relative comme dans votre exemple.

Supprimons la négation dans un premier temps pour essayer d'y voir plus clair :

_J'ai mangé *du* gâteau._ (article partitif) → un peu de gâteau (gâteau indéterminé)
_J'ai mangé *le* gâteau._ (article défini) → *le* gâteau en entier (gâteau déterminé)

_J'ai mangé *du* gâteau qui est sur la table._ (article partitif) → un peu de *ce* gâteau qui est sur la table (gâteau déterminé)
_J'ai mangé *le* gâteau qui était sur la table._ (article défini) → *le* gâteau en entier qui était sur la table (gâteau déterminé)

Si on remet la négation, on a :

_Je *n'*ai *pas* mangé *de* gâteau._ (l'article partitif devient _de_) → un peu de gâteau (gâteau indéterminé)
_Je *n'*ai *pas* mangé *le* gâteau._ (article défini) → *le* gâteau en entier (gâteau déterminé)

_Je *n'*ai *pas* mangé *du* gâteau qui est sur la table._ (article partitif) → un peu de *ce* gâteau qui est sur la table (gâteau déterminé)
_Je *n'*ai *pas* mangé *le* gâteau qui était sur la table._ (article défini) → *le* gâteau en entier qui était sur la table (gâteau déterminé)


----------

